# The 50/50 90 rule  picture added 2/12/



## dreamriver (Feb 10, 2012)

if you're not familiar the 50/50 90 rule is that if there is a 50/50 chance 90% of the time you'll be wrong.

so my red (e/e) dexter heifer bred to a bull that carries red drops a DUN calf this morning, oh btw coldest morning of the month at 6* and it's a boy.    I had a 50/50 chance of a red calf and got dun.

oh well both are doing well.   Mom also is going to be my milk cow as she doesn't care what you do to her and I have already handled her udder and expressed the teats this am to clear any plugs.  woohoo back in fresh milk.


----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new calf! :bun  :bun


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats on the Dun cutie! Our dexters like to drop their winter calves on the coldest days possible, -27 was the coldest.

Our Dexters are out of a pure black herd(thats been throwing all black calves the past 10 yrs or so), and lo and behold our black bullXblack cow = RED! Reddest red I have ever seen too. 
Now we switched to a Dun bull and so far all calves have been black(even out of the red cow).


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 12, 2012)

Good thing about Dexters they seem to do great calving no matter what the weather is.   Hoping this picture links right.   lol, haven't been able to get any other pictures when he isn't eating!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice pair.


----------



## RPC (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice calf you have there. I am pretty sure this fall our fairgrounds is hosting the world dexter cattle show. Maybe you should make your way to Indiana this fall.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice calf. I know you are disappointed with the color but I love that chocolate color.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 12, 2012)

Great Dexter calf and Duns are nice.
LOL at your math rule 
So heres my math - Black Galloway mother red gene carrier bred to Dun Galloway bull also red gene carrier = Super RED Galloway heifer calf last March. I chose these two to breed as I wanted a red calf for the herd - sounds easy but it was pure luck as I know one or two breeders that have tried for years and ended up with black or dun


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 13, 2012)

That is a really nice Dun, I like when they are on the darker side.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Feb 14, 2012)

He is handsome!  Congrats on your addition.


----------



## goodhors (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats on a nice, healthy calf.  Looks very blocky, should develop well for you.
Part of the fun is making your breeding choices, then seeing if it worked out.  With
red behind him, could do well as a bull.  I had a nice dun Dexter heifer, liked the 
color.  Red is most fashionable now, but the duns can be awful nice.


----------



## RPC (Feb 16, 2012)

OK so I was wrong on the dates if anyone is interested in coming to Northern Indiana June 21-24th for the National Dexter Cattle show my fairgrounds is holding it and I am sure I will be out there.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 23, 2012)

roger, you volunteering to put us up in your barn?


----------

